# Canon T4i set up for Video



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Carry Speed VC3 viewfinder. They are in Houston by the way. Mounts to the tripod threads so nothing to glue on your camera or magnets. Flips up for just a sunscreen. The viewfinder removes by loosening up one thumbscrew. The cushion is a Zacuto. Very comfy and absorbent. I also added a generic battery grip. The T4i is a thirsty beast. And it makes it a lot easier to grab with my big hands. I'm going to see what it will do tomorrow.

Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Interesting looking setup.


----------

